# Old Stained Paneled Door: Refinish.



## Paintlife2020 (Nov 2, 2019)

Happy to be here, 
So, things are picking up for me. I received a lead on a refinish. Now I have a sore spot with refinish-restains. I masking tape around the windows,2 layers, then duct tape with plastic (to prevent residue and rip through). My usual schedule is scuff 150grit, lay the stripper on with a brush, immediately cover and follow labeled instructions. Once poly is removed I go in with an orbital and detailer sander, take it up to 180-220 then stain using readily available products like Min Wax and PPGs Line. I wait 8-16 hrs depends on day, two-3 costs of min wax sand and sealer gradually taking grit between coats to 320-00, with a pad. Then final coat with, Min Wax Polycrylic. Via a Nova 390 Graco, using a 209 tip. I’ve gotten great results and have enough time to lay on a few light coats after nib removal. 

Now questions: 
Any critiques, any suggestions? 
What’s your refinishing schedule for a standard strip and restain/refinish?
How do you get into the curbed trim and 90 degree angles? 

My problems in the past were, scratches from using a wire brush (I’m an idiot), not evenly sanding thoroughly with the high grit. 
I’ve worked for numerous contractors but I’ve just begun my business on my own. I have such a live for the trade, I’m just trying to develop the best procedure for the job.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Refinishing jobs like that are always going to be a battle. IMO. Sanding with the grain. Removing old scratch marks, etc. There is a fine line in having it look perfect and actually making any money at it. lol. 
Having lots of different tools on hand and different grit sandpapers, steal wool etc. is key.
I too am learning at this stuff. The more you do it, like anything, the better you will get at it. Also researching different products. Minwax is fine for most stuff, but not high end by any meens.


----------



## cocomonkeynuts (Apr 14, 2017)

What stripper are you using? I'm finding all these methylene chloride replacements largely useless for their intended purpose. Drying way too fast and don't penetrate like the old stuff does. I'm leaning more towards smart strip even though its slower it does remove the finish without putting on 5 coats of the stuff. Sounds like your already on top of this though.


220 is too high for stain to absorb, we stain most woods at 150 grit also polycrylic isn't a very durable finish.


btw do not use multiple coats of minwax or most other oil stains after sanding to 220. you will have adhesion issues.


If you are looking for a faster system check out some general finishes products or lenmar alkyd wiping stains.


----------

